# Safe router practices



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

It has been a long time since I have noticed a post about guidelines for safe routing. Here are some rules from my shop that you may want to use for your own.

1. Everyone wears safety glasses. I tell people to bring their own but keep a few extra pair in a box by the entry door.

2. Hearing protection when machines are running. Again I tell people to bring their own but keep a large box of disposable ear plugs by the entry door.

3. Dust masks when needed. (At this point I bet you can guess where they are)

4. Routers are unplugged before changing bits or making height adjustments. Every time, no exceptions, ever.

5. When bits are used with a fence they are turned by hand while unplugged to be sure they clear. Starting a router with the bit in contact with the fence is the fastest way to strip off the carbide tips and send them flying.

6. Dust collection is used when ever possible. (And that is just about all the time)

7. When working on a router table without a fence, safety starting pins or a VacGuard is used.

8. Fingers stay at least 3" away from a bit. (or blade) I have a good selection of push sticks, push blocks, push pads and GRRippers on hand.

9. Fire extinguisher and first aid supplies on hand.

10. Nobody uses a power tool until they learn about it.

11. When in doubt stop what you are doing and ask about it!


I know some of this may seem a bit extreme. Nobody has ever been injured more than a sliver in my shop and I intend to keep it that way. I welcome comments and suggestions.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Indeed, safety first. The owner's manuals keep you guessing but they're getting better.
Smart to bring this up again Mike.
More on this.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Pat, I want all our members to stay safe and the way to do that is to keep reminding everyone. Great info on your link.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

can we add to that???


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

By all means yes Stick. That is the whole point; to get the discussion going.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Great points guys . I'm going to add one of my own , don't operate power tools with a hangover :bad:

Seems as though every time I'm hung over things go south 

Oh and tie your shoe laces lol . Believe it or not that can be an issue


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Mike and Stick have pretty well covered the basics. Safety is a common sense approach that people fight out of laziness. Those types have no place in a shop environment. Safety is a culture that has to be embraced, accepted and practiced. One that happens it becomes second nature. The goal at the end of the day is to leave the way that you came; 10 finger, 10 toes, all limbs, eyesight, hearing etc. intact.

Eye, hand, and hearing protection should be, or become, second nature to anyone entering an area with any type of machinery. Loose clothing, long unrestrained hair and jewelry are often overlooked, also. 

I have spent almost 40 years as a safety professional. I have heard all the excuses, seen all of the work-a-rounds, dealt with the "it'll never happen to me attitudes", and can tell some pretty horrific stories of those that ignored the basics.

Humans are basically weak and lazy, we find it is easier to ignore and avoid what causes us more work. That is the attitude that must be changed. You need to go out of your way to consistently wear those safety glasses, hearing protection, or dust mask. Sooner or later it becomes a habit and no longer causes more work.

Bill


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you for the reminder...and the reading material...


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks for posting Mike. We all need reminders. It only takes a fraction of a second for a serious injury to occur...we can never be too safe.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

All that I can add to what has been said is that one or two GRR-Rippers pretty well guaranty the continued possession of all ten fingers.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

RainMan1 said:


> Great points guys . I'm going to add one of my own , don't operate power tools with a hangover :bad:
> 
> Seems as though every time I'm hung over things go south
> 
> Oh and tie your shoe laces lol . Believe it or not that can be an issue


Hangover or no hangover Rick we all have times when things aren't going well. When that happens it's time to stop. It's an indicator that you either aren't focused on what you are doing or you haven't adequately planned for what you are doing.

The other safety item I would suggest is that if what you are planning seems like it might be a bad idea then I can almost guarantee you that it is a bad idea. Rethink it or ask for opinions here on the forum. Or both.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

harrysin said:


> All that I can add to what has been said is that one or two GRR-Rippers pretty well guaranty the continued possession of all ten fingers.


grippers..
good stuff...
here's a shop made version...
push sticks and feather boards are a necessity also..


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I'll add one more: Avoid the temptation of thinking, "Well I'm just making one quick cut." Put all your safety gear on whether it's just the one cut or many.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Template routing is an easy way to get great results safely. Using a bit guard and dust collection are good ideas too. These are two of the slide show "How to" videos on the forums. You will find links to the discussion threads about them at the bottom of each video. To view them go to the bottom left corner of the home page and select Router forums classic; then click on the videos tab. When you are done on the video page go back to the home page bottom left corner and switch back to Router Forums.


Here are the plans for the Router Workshop push block, photos of simple bit guards and the VacGuard.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Hangover or no hangover Rick we all have times when things aren't going well. When that happens it's time to stop. It's an indicator that you either aren't focused on what you are doing or you haven't adequately planned for what you are doing.
> 
> The other safety item I would suggest is that if what you are planning seems like it might be a bad idea then I can almost guarantee you that it is a bad idea. Rethink it or ask for opinions here on the forum. Or both.


Good advice for everything in life. If I woke up in the morning and I was running late or not quite awake, I would avoid riding my motorcycle to work and drive the car/truck. In 40 years of riding I've only hit the pavement once, when a 16 year old with a four day old license ran a stop sign on me. Luckily, I was almost stopped when I ran into his side and just laid the bike over. Point being, if you not sharp, your going to get bit.

Bill


----------



## rrrun (Jun 17, 2014)

A big one for me: Blade guards stay on tools whenever possible. 

Good footwear must be worn in the shop; no open toed shoes or bare feet allowed.

If the cut seems unsafe, don't make it.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

I say that all the time Mike, it looks simple when written as a list but do it this way and never loose a finger or part thereof. N


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Safe router practice? *If interrupted during setup, always go back and check each step.* Right bit? Bit tight in collet? Bit height (or depth) set right? Router clamped tight in base?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Great advice everyone thanks for the reminders. Safety is paramount.


----------



## Stargate (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks Stick for the PDF files.


----------



## Stargate (Oct 2, 2014)

harrysin said:


> All that I can add to what has been said is that one or two GRR-Rippers pretty well guaranty the continued possession of all ten fingers.


Agree 100% with you Harry.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Stargate said:


> Thanks Stick for the PDF files.


yur welcome...
a few more perhaps...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

rrrun said:


> If the cut seems unsafe, don't make it.


This rule cannot be overstressed and it doesn't matter what cutting tool you're using. It could be a chisel or utility knife, it doesn't even have to be a power tool.


----------



## FreeTime (Dec 2, 2012)

Stick, I think we should change your handle to Stick-ipedia. The fact that you have all this material is fascinating - the fact that you can find it on demand borders on super-human


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that earns a SNORK....


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

One thing to remember, every power tool should be considered as powered up, i.e., plugged in until proven otherwise, as in you have the loose power cord in your hand. 
No different than every weapon is loaded!


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

I dont know if it was mentioned above, but a good ligth of the work in every machine should be a must IMHO. :wink:


----------



## kmacrae354 (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm a hobbyist and don't use a router for a living. I don't wear gloves very often and take them off when using most wood or metal machinery. They don't flex exactly like my fingers, add length and width that my body and mind has developed the muscle memory for, reduce some of the tactile feedback, and the cuffs often stick out. Lots of no-nos for me. Some of the hand cream for pre epoxy use helps with abrasion and maybe splinters (for me). 

This works for me 
YMMV
Kevin


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

kmacrae354 said:


> I'm a hobbyist and don't use a router for a living. I don't wear gloves very often and take them off when using most wood or metal machinery. They don't flex exactly like my fingers, add length and width that my body and mind has developed the muscle memory for, reduce some of the tactile feedback, and the cuffs often stick out. Lots of no-nos for me. Some of the hand cream for pre epoxy use helps with abrasion and maybe splinters (for me).
> 
> This works for me
> YMMV
> Kevin


Good points, however, I agree and I disagree. There are certain tools and operations where gloves can be the bigger danger of entanglement. For the most part, gloves should be worn, like handling metal with potentially sharp edges. 

However, to each his own. They are your fingers!

Bill


----------



## Frankj3 (Oct 6, 2014)

Mike said:


> 4. Routers are unplugged before changing bits or making height adjustments. Every time, no exceptions, ever.



#4. This one hit home........

I'm a degreed machinist and after 37+ years I am still in full possession of my fingers, toes, hearing and vision (well my vision is getting worse but that's due to old age!!). I considered myself a safe craftsman.

My son gave me his GoPro 3 camera when he bought the GoPro 4. One of the first films I made.....boring as it was......was my making a sign.

Guess what, I caught myself violating Rule #4!! And I *NEVER* gave it a second thought as I did it. I clearly see myself unplugging the cord to change bits. Good practice.....routinely done I can say.

BUT - After I plugged the router's cord back in and adjusted the bit to my depth, I noticed my bit's tip was plugged with debris. I extended the bit out nearly all the way, exposing almost all of the bit. Then I used my fingernail to clear the bit. Watching that film I can honestly say *I NEVER GAVE THAT PRACTICE A SECOND THOUGHT* and it will NEVER happen again!! Not since I saw how stupid that was!!

So, if you can, video yourself at work. You may become so engrossed in the work that you will forget about the camera. Then your real work habits.....your faults.....and hopefully your superior safe practices.....will be revealed. You may be surprised. I was!

Thanks Mike for the thread and all the reminders from everyone else.


----------



## patlaw (Jan 4, 2010)

As a beginner, every time read I one of these essential threads, I ask myself whether I really should try to tackle woodworking at my age (61). When I watch a video, one of the first things I look for is ten fingers. Table saws scare me to death. My new sliding compound miter saw snatched a piece of wood out of my hand and shot it across the deck. I have to rethink that one. Luckily nothing was in the path.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

patlaw said:


> As a beginner, every time read I one of these essential threads, I ask myself whether I really should try to tackle woodworking at my age (61). When I watch a video, one of the first things I look for is ten fingers. Table saws scare me to death. My new sliding compound miter saw snatched a piece of wood out of my hand and shot it across the deck. I have to rethink that one. Luckily nothing was in the path.


Mike, if the wood got pulled out of your hands, you're doing something seriously wrong. Please describe how you were using your miter saw when this happened so we can figure out the problem.


----------



## patlaw (Jan 4, 2010)

BrianS said:


> Mike, if the wood got pulled out of your hands, you're doing something seriously wrong. Please describe how you were using your miter saw when this happened so we can figure out the problem.


Brian, I tried to cut a piece that was too short. It was a situation where I should have known better. It was about my third or fourth cut on a new Kapex KS 120. Things were cutting like butter, and I needed to shave off just a tiny bit more. It got my attention. Thankfully it threw the piece away from me.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

patlaw said:


> Brian, I tried to cut a piece that was too short. It was a situation where I should have known better. It was about my third or fourth cut on a new Kapex KS 120. Things were cutting like butter, and I needed to shave off just a tiny bit more. It got my attention. Thankfully it threw the piece away from me.


Oh, now that's a NICE saw!! I'm almost embarrassed to mention my 10" Craftsman compound saw... 

Yes, short pieces need extra help in the form of clamps. Cheap lessons like this are the good ones.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

For cutting small pieces I recommend viewing the following videos originally posted by Olive, @Gaffboat


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Jon I watched half of the first video and it was very interesting . I have to put my riving knife back on . He showed a scenario where a lot of people have lost a hand as they reached over the blade and the wood caught the blade and before you know it no hand :fie: 

I'll watch these in there entirety tonight as there's some great tips . 
Thanks for posting


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

patlaw said:


> Brian, I tried to cut a piece that was too short. It was a situation where I should have known better. It was about my third or fourth cut on a new Kapex KS 120. Things were cutting like butter, and I needed to shave off just a tiny bit more. It got my attention. Thankfully it threw the piece away from me.


I've got a nice 1" long, 1/8" deep saw blade kerf in my left wrist bone for pretty much the same reasons....A constant reminder to PAY ATTENTION to what I"m doing. Grandson thinks its "way cool" and I keep telling him its just stupidity on my part.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TwoSkies57 said:


> I've got a nice 1" long, 1/8" deep saw blade kerf in my left wrist bone for pretty much the same reasons....A constant reminder to PAY ATTENTION to what I"m doing. Grandson thinks its "way cool" and I keep telling him its just stupidity on my part.


 that was close... *OUCH!!!!*


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Jon I watched half of the first video and it was very interesting . I have to put my riving knife back on . He showed a scenario where a lot of people have lost a hand as they reached over the blade and the wood caught the blade and before you know it no hand :fie:
> 
> I'll watch these in there entirety tonight as there's some great tips .
> Thanks for posting


Colour me boggled!
Rick there is NO excuse for not using every bit of protection that's practical. Reaching _over_ the blade is just insane.
Obviously if you're not doing a through cut, the guards not going to work, but _that's_ when you go into "I don't want to die mode."!!!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> Colour me boggled!
> Rick there is NO excuse for not using every bit of protection that's practical. Reaching _over_ the blade is just insane.
> Obviously if you're not doing a through cut, the guards not going to work, but _that's_ when you go into "I don't want to die mode."!!!


Well I wasn't going to mention this but I had an incident last weekend making my dividers for my drill storage shelve. A divider (1/4" ply) got up on the blade and did I little dance across the room . Luckily me with my cat like reflexes moved out of the way in time as it hurled past me .
If I had the riving knife on this incident would never have happened though


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

I have the Dewalt 745 jobsite saw. It comes with a riving knife and blade guard but through cuts, as mentioned by Dan (@DaninVan), are impossible with the blade guard on. That is also true of the riving knife that comes with the DW745 as the top of it sits higher, by about an inch, to the top of the blade. The remedy, I bought a second riving knife (which came with a second blade guard) and cut the riving knife down so it is just slightly lower than the blade top. Now I can use the cut-down riving knife for non-through cuts, even with my sled.

I *never* wear gloves when using *any* tools, only when moving plywood around my shop, as I'm not so keen on those splinter things


----------



## patlaw (Jan 4, 2010)

These videos should be mandatory for a newbie to be able to buy a saw. As I mentioned in another thread, my new Kapex KS120 snatched a piece of wood out of my hand. The reason is that the piece was too small to be cutting on that saw. Now I know what I did wrong and how to do it correctly.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I bought a Honda motorcycle the Summer I graduated from high school...I needed transportation to get to work.
Never ridden a bike before. They gave me the keys, showed me how it worked, shook my hand and wished me well. *shudders at memory*
(No compulsory bike course or licensing back then.)


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

DaninVan said:


> I bought a Honda motorcycle the Summer I graduated from high school...I needed transportation to get to work.
> Never ridden a bike before. They gave me the keys, showed me how it worked, shook my hand and wished me well. *shudders at memory*
> (No compulsory bike course or licensing back then.)


Based on the fact that we have all survived this long without "overlords" one has to wonder how long the newer generations are good for. Perhaps Darwin will win in the end.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

vindaloo said:


> I have the Dewalt 745 jobsite saw. It comes with a riving knife and blade guard but through cuts, as mentioned by Dan (@DaninVan), are impossible with the blade guard on. That is also true of the riving knife that comes with the DW745 as the top of it sits higher, by about an inch, to the top of the blade. The remedy, I bought a second riving knife (which came with a second blade guard) and cut the riving knife down so it is just slightly lower than the blade top. Now I can use the cut-down riving knife for non-through cuts, even with my sled.
> 
> I *never* wear gloves when using *any* tools, only when moving plywood around my shop, as I'm not so keen on those splinter things


Angie I'm like you as I can't stand using gloves when I'm using power tools , but I hate slivers so I use them when I'm moving wood . Never got slivers with mdf but not that I'm using plywood it's a sliver waiting to happen :fie:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The very first job I had after high school was running one of those mobile chippers for a company that kept power lines cleared. They wouldn`t allow you to wear gloves doing it because they had had guys get their cuff hooked on a branch and their arms dragged into the chipper. It`s okay to use gloves to get the material to the machine and even to get the material set up on the machine but once the motor starts you should probably be bare handed.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

I always try to be very carefully in every work, and I have had some no to bad injuries, but this is like: "the only man that doesnt collide is the one that doesnt drive any car", anyway, I just have ordered a couple of GRR-RIPPER GR 200 MICRO JIG for more safety and because I read here something about them. So always be careful :wink:


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> The very first job I had after high school was running one of those mobile chippers for a company that kept power lines cleared. They wouldn`t allow you to wear gloves doing it because they had had guys get their cuff hooked on a branch and their arms dragged into the chipper. It`s okay to use gloves to get the material to the machine and even to get the material set up on the machine but once the motor starts you should probably be bare handed.


Oh, I just CRINGE every time I see someone wearing gloves around machinery!! The nitril or latex gloves to protect your hands from dirt and chemicals are one thing, they tear pretty easy, plus there are no loose bits on them. But cloth, or leather  are just asking for trouble.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

brians said:


> oh, i just cringe every time i see someone wearing gloves around machinery!! The nitril or latex gloves to protect your hands from dirt and chemicals are one thing, they tear pretty easy, plus there are no loose bits on them. But cloth, or leather  Are just asking for trouble.


+1


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

BrianS said:


> Oh, I just CRINGE every time I see someone wearing gloves around machinery!! The nitril or latex gloves to protect your hands from dirt and chemicals are one thing, they tear pretty easy, plus there are no loose bits on them. But cloth, or leather  are just asking for trouble.


I wear those thin rubber coated gloves . There cotton but with rubber for grip . Loose gloves would be an accident waiting to happen IMO


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

A short while ago, Jimmy Fallon caught his ring on the side of a table and injured his finger.
Many years ago, in law enforcement basic training we had to remove all jewelry: rings, chains.
No longs sleeves or gloves around machines
Makes perfect sense.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

RainMan1 said:


> I wear those thin rubber coated gloves . There cotton but with rubber for grip . Loose gloves would be an accident waiting to happen IMO


Rick, the problem with the cotton in your glove is that it is resistant to tearing. If it catches on a rotating bit or spinning blade, chances are good that the cotton will not tear before it pulls your hand in. It's good that it is tight fitting, but even tight fitting can catch a spinning blade or bit.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

BrianS said:


> Rick, the problem with the cotton in your glove is that it is resistant to tearing. If it catches on a rotating bit or spinning blade, chances are good that the cotton will not tear before it pulls your hand in. It's good that it is tight fitting, but even tight fitting can catch a spinning blade or bit.


I agree 100% . I only use them while lifting large pieces of plywood onto the TS . Using any glove with a drill press is an accident waiting to happen , or most things rotating


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Saw a soldier many years ago jump down from the back of a truck. Caught his wedding ring and lost his finger. Haven't worn my wedding ring since seeing that. Anyone had problems while woodworking and machines with rings?


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

old55 said:


> Saw a soldier many years ago jump down from the back of a truck. Caught his wedding ring and lost his finger. Haven't worn my wedding ring since seeing that.


My father and I were building an in-ground swimming pool. He slipped and his wedding band caught on the sidewall. If I had not been there to pull him out he would have just hung there with the ring cutting deeper and deeper into his finger. He managed to get the ring off and never put it back on.

I had a friend who caught his on the side of a boat when he jumped over the side. Cut him pretty good. I ended up taking him to the Emergency Room to have the ring cut off and to get stitches.

To this day I don't were a wrist watch, and rarely if ever put on a ring. Nobody should ever be wearing jewelery of any type around moving machinery or a construction site.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

RainMan1 said:


> I agree 100% . I only use them while lifting large pieces of plywood onto the TS . Using any glove with a drill press is an accident waiting to happen , or most things rotating


Years ago, we fired a machinist who insisted on wearing gloves while polishing a large shaft on a lathe. Numerous warnings, safety lectures and he kept doing it so he was let go. We heard that he was killed on his next job, polishing a work roll in a lathe at the steel mill - the work piece caught his glove and pulled him in.

My mother was a machinist during WWII (long story) and she told about a coworker whose hair got caught in a drill press, pulled her scalp completely off.

Even doing things safely, a slight lapse of attention and things can go wrong in a hurry.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

This subject came up a few years ago and someone posted a link to a newspaper story about a girl in an IA class who was working after hours on a project. They found her dead the next morning with her hair caught in a lathe and her neck broken.


----------



## patlaw (Jan 4, 2010)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> This subject came up a few years ago and someone posted a link to a newspaper story about a girl in an IA class who was working after hours on a project. They found her dead the next morning with her hair caught in a lathe and her neck broken.


I think I'm going to stop following this thread. At least I have no hair to worry about.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

patlaw said:


> I think I'm going to stop following this thread. At least I have no hair to worry about.


I'm almost there, but did get my hair caught in a drill many years ago. It was one of those metal stands that a 1/4" B&D clamped in with a column and an operating handle - a poor mans drill press. I had the trigger locked on, was leaning in to get the drill bit lined up with the punch mark and a couple of strands of hair went in the cooling slots on the end of the drill and were caught up. Fortunately only a couple - and I was able to release the trigger.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

patlaw said:


> I think I'm going to stop following this thread. At least I have no hair to worry about.


lol ,Same here Mike .

I was drilling at work when the coring tool caught the string on my hoody and started strangling me . Cut those strings off now . I watched a program where a woman had her scalp ripped clean off and luckily they reattached it . They used her eye brows as a reference to reattach her scalp :fie:


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Mike ~ Thanks for a timely thread. Allow me to interject a question. I wear prescription glasses and don’t care for the plastic goggles that you find at the box stores. Can anyone recommend a good pair of safety glasses that will slip over one’s existing glasses? Or am I better off having my optometrist make up a pair of safety glasses?

Thanks. Bob


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Web Shepherd said:


> Mike ~ Thanks for a timely thread. Allow me to interject a question. I wear prescription glasses and don’t care for the plastic goggles that you find at the box stores. Can anyone recommend a good pair of safety glasses that will slip over one’s existing glasses? Or am I better off having my optometrist make up a pair of safety glasses?
> 
> Thanks. Bob


This is a double edged sword. Prescription safety glasses are outrageously expensive. I use an over the glass type that are typically $5-10. The down side is the optical clarity and sometimes the comfort. With that being said, here are some links to give you an idea of what to look for.

Ritz Safety - Astrospec OTG 3001

OTG Safety Glasses in Stock - ULINE

Safety Glasses & Safety Goggles

Full Source | Safety Supplies, Workwear, & Marking Paint

Hope this helps.

Bill


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Norton T18000.


----------



## Litterbug (Nov 30, 2014)

Web Shepherd said:


> Mike ~ Thanks for a timely thread. Allow me to interject a question. I wear prescription glasses and don’t care for the plastic goggles that you find at the box stores. Can anyone recommend a good pair of safety glasses that will slip over one’s existing glasses? Or am I better off having my optometrist make up a pair of safety glasses?
> 
> Thanks. Bob


I've never been happy with the loss of vision I get when wearing anything over my Rx glasses. My mid-range vision is pretty good, though, so my favorite eye protection is a set of inexpensive goggles that have a sizable reading insert that I picked up at Ace Hardware. I'll post back if I can find the brand.


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi everyone ~Thanks for the feedback on protective safety glasses. I was heading to my Lowe's when I posted, and found a fairly decent pair of "over the prescription glasses" safety glasses by 3M. It was the last pair and located near the bottom shelf. They fit well and for approx $9.00 I probably can't go wrong. It's got clear polycarbonate lenses. Really appreciated this thread because it forced me to replace an unsafe, crappy set of goggles that obstructed my view. This web site rocks.

Bob


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bob, if you are in your shop a lot it is most likely worth your money to buy a set of prescription safety glasses. You do not need to spend a mint on them. Stop in any Walmart or Sam's club that offers glasses; they can read your prescription from your glasses and make you safety glasses for less than most other places. Consumer Reports did a study and Walmart ranked up with one of the top eye glass chains for a lot better price.


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

I have Macular Degeneration and have lost all the center vision in my left eye. So I am definitely impaired when it comes to things like depth perception. My eye doctor strongly recommended polycarbonate lenses on my glasses since if I damage my good eye I am really hosed. So I have been sort of figuring these are close to being safety glasses. Thanks for the tip on Walmart, I am going to see what they can do in terms of making some real safety glasses.

Gary


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

gjackson52 said:


> I have Macular Degeneration and have lost all the center vision in my left eye. So I am definitely impaired when it comes to things like depth perception. My eye doctor strongly recommended polycarbonate lenses on my glasses since if I damage my good eye I am really hosed. So I have been sort of figuring these are close to being safety glasses. Thanks for the tip on Walmart, I am going to see what they can do in terms of making some real safety glasses.
> 
> Gary


Gary,

To be true safety glasses it is just not the lenses. The frames have to meet the ANSI Z87.1 standard, also. It does no good to have a "safety lens" if the frames come apart in an impact and possibly causing damage on its own. 

I could write volumes on this subject, but suffice it to say, you get what you pay for. Most Poly lenses will meet the impact specs even if they are not marked. Just make sure that you get a good solid frame if it is not marked as meeting the ANSI spec. (will be marked on one temple and on the lenses themselves (sometimes)). Ask the Optician or the tech for advice.

Yes Walmart is a great place to get glasses. They usually have an independent Optician, but the glasses and frames are provided by Walmart at an excellent price value.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

time to to move this to the fore front too...


----------



## Moz (Nov 13, 2015)

@patlaw - I'm glad I'm not the only old dog trying to learn new tricks, but scared poopless at the inherent dangers therin!

Thank you for bumping this thread. I wanted to stop halfway through Page 2, but am glad I read every post. Just to help me stay mindful. I'm planning to print off a quick visual checklist, and hand it at eye level next to the router table. I may put it in front of the on/off switch, so that I have to remove and read it every time before I can power up...At least for awhile.

~M


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Maybe we could/should make this thread a sticky?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I just posted a few things about proper dress in the random chat thread Moz. Being dressed properly and being focused on what you are doing are the two most basic things. There are lots of fine details there of course. And one of the most important things to remember is that if things don't seem to be going well it's time to walk away for a while. Give yourself some time to think about what's going wrong and allow yourself to get refocused. It usually happens to me when I'm trying to juggle too many thoughts at the same time.


----------



## Moz (Nov 13, 2015)

I now understand the ribbing about insulating the workroom. 
I now fully understand how wonderful that contest prize was!
We got a Rocker Woodturners apron for chips and dust, but naked woodworking still isn't really feasable, so the tips about proper dress are appreciated!

I agree, this thread needs to be a sticky somewheres as a MUST READ for beginners and review by the pros as well...I'm so glad it's been bumped!
~M


----------

